
Tilton - breck
https://www.crockford.com/tilton.html
======
pjc50
> I do not expect anyone to use Tilton, but I use Tilton every day

I like the humility of this. And also the "build your own tools" philosophy,
where they end up fit to your own hand.

Web templating systems seem to be one of those things which are both so simple
and so subject to aesthetic preference that everyone builds their own at least
once in their career.

------
Udo
_> The convention of combining angle brackets with special characters was
popularized by PHP._

PHP makes use of the <? ?> notation which lends itself to good integration
with text editors, since this is the canonical XML syntax specifically
reserved for processing instructions.

In this context, because it's not PHP-specific, there would be nothing wrong
with using <? ?> for your own language or preprocessor, and I'd rather prefer
it for the additional reason that it's easier to find and type a question mark
on many kayboard layouts. If I ever attempt to make a web language again,
that's what I'd probably stick with.

That being said, whatever works for you. It's certainly better than what I
came up with in the late nineties when I made my first CGI-based HTML
preprocessor... I used to encase everything in $ signs, which looked extremely
messy and entertained our web designers to no end because they assumed I was
thinking about money a lot. However, at the time, that notation did have some
advantages because web layout editors had a lesser chance of destroying it as
compared to anything weird with angle brackets :D

------
inamberclad
I like how the website of the author of a book titled "How JavaScript Works"
apparently has no JavaScript on his website.

~~~
antisemiotic
A doctor doesn't have to be sick with all the diseases they know about.

~~~
e12e
True. But I was reminded of this quote from Firefly:

Jubal Early: You oughta be shot, or stabbed, lose a leg... to be a surgeon.
You know? Know the kind of pain you're dealing with. They make Psychiatrists
get psychoanalyzed before they can get certified, but they don't make surgeons
get cut on. That seem right to you?

------
shakna
> I do not expect anyone to use Tilton, but I use Tilton every day.
    
    
        char* newString = new char[newMaxLength];
        memmove(newString, string, maxLength);
        delete string;
        string = newString;
    

It's great that it works for Crockford, but he's right. Peeking into Tilton
reveals a tool obviously built to work well enough for a developer.

That's fine.

But nobody else should probably touch it.

~~~
a_t48
I’m going to be that guy - why not make a PR or at least an issue? Is he not
allowed to put out a good tool that might need improvement in hope of others
either using it or improving it?

~~~
aaronblohowiak
I don't think he thinks it is a good tool.

>At this point I should have noticed that this language was going to be
inexcusably ugly, but astonishingly, I did not notice at the time. I kept
pushing on, inspired by better languages like TRAC and LISP. I determined that
this was the wrong approach for dealing with browser incompatibility, but I
completed the language anyway. I named it Tilton after Robert Tilton, a
television faith healer and speaker of tongues. I believe that Tilton is the
ugliest programming language that was not intended to be an ugly programming
language.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Side_Includes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Side_Includes)

~~~
rubyn00bie
Oh the memories...

I remember how stoked I was when I finally found out I didn't have to edit
each of my "HTML" pages by hand, or use some shitty templating object built
into Frontpage or Dreamweaver, just to change my header or those wicked sweet
affiliates.

------
kizer
So where’s the spec

~~~
shakna
The closest you'll get is probably this [0]. Which though not enough spec-like
to guarantee compatibility would probably be enough to make a rough
implementation.

[0]
[https://www.crockford.com/tilton/tilton.html](https://www.crockford.com/tilton/tilton.html)

~~~
fuball63
There's also C++ source here:
[http://www.crockford.com/tilton/index.html](http://www.crockford.com/tilton/index.html)

------
johnmarcus
I liked Json.org, another site by the author.

